# Assitance Please - Breeding brine shrimp



## burley81 (Jul 6, 2011)

As I now have 3 pregnant fish in my tank, I was looking at what food would be best to provide to the fry (the fish are two Guppy's and one Platy). After reading about live food being one of the best options I have purchase a brine shrimp breeder (believe it was from NTLabs).

The instructions are very short and light touch (luckily it's easy to setup), however my question is: How long do you need to keep light on the breeder for the shrimp to appear? I have added the breeder tube to my main tank, but my main tank light stays on for approx 13hrs a day, is this enough to breed brine shrimp or do they require constant light?

Thanks. :fish:


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I have bred then without light in a sea monkey tank (thats what sea monkeys are) so I wouldn't worry about the light.
Brine shrimp does not have alot of nutrinal value though, but still good food. The fry will also eat whatever food you have just crush it up. A varied diet is best.
Not sure if even tiny brine shrimp will be small enough for the fry at first though.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Guppy and platy fry are big enough to eat finely ground flake food and grow just fine on it.

Now, by breeding brineshrimps you mean BREEDING them? As in getting the adults to make babies? The photoperiod should be normal, like 10-11 hrs a day.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I kept brine shrimp and kept em near a window and they had babies!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

And for feeding them use spirulina powder, I used to crush spirulina tablets/wafers or flakes with a mortar and pestle into dust for their food.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

They were on the kitchen bench so got some window light, so your light on tank on its normal setting will be fine.


----------



## burley81 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok thanks peeps, good to know the crushed up flakes etc will also work. Will give the BBS a go as well.


----------

